

Announcing Lighting w/ actionable, contextual and analytical DB - francispelland
http://www.lightningplatform.com/

======
francispelland
Would love people's feedback on this. Just launched this less than a few hours
ago. The message I am trying to get across may not be clear (feedback
appreciated).

In the end, Lightning is a cloud based development platform that offers a
different approach to standard databases. Each entry is an object. Like in the
real world, an object can be actionable (like "reading" a book), is contextual
(like reading the "French" book because I speak French), and has built in
analytics for the different actions I perform.

The point is to simplify content creation and analytic creation. But at the
same time tying it all to a user account so that the content is better
targeted for users, a win for everyone.

------
therock115
a better punch line would help, because the description is great. but too
long.

